# Trolls, forums and the all mighty dollar.



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Greetings to all who who wish to refine the sport.

I am annoyed, disgusted and hold in contempt some of the things I have noticed on the internet. Here and on other forums, things are said, because they know there is little repercussion's to there actions that from my personal history would not have ended not well for some, in other words a melee would be the outcome.

I think it is ego, lack of self worth, jealously and just a lack of respect that leads some people to say what they say. I have noticed that there are some that have very little interest in refining the subject matter, be it fishing, programming or slingshots etc.. I lament that the best of ideas are not solidified into convention and inquiry and progress are not treasured.

I will give two examples of what I found annoying.
1) Silica a desiccant. I have watched video's on Youtube lately and there are people stock piling ammunition. They are preserving thousands of dollars worth of rounds with silica. To be treated like a fool and a pervert (implied pubic lice) for mentioning this method greatly offended me and I returned the compliment. How where you helping refine the sport with such vulgarity.

2) Bands and Compound bows.
I mentioned my setup to mark and cut bands. It is as precise with out a press, die or laser cutter that can be achieved to my knowledge. maybe I should have been more direct but I was contradicted a few posts later. I saw my opportunity to point out that precision is most desirable. I do believe that 1mm difference in band sizes will give a different draw weight on each band.

A member spoke of my compound bow in I felt derogatory terms. I felt like my man hood was being questioned. Well I got a good look at that member on Youtube. I am not impressed by what I saw. I think I am bigger and stronger than him, you would not say that to my face, I would have love you to try and see what might happen. I can hold a bit more than that bow, I am 6ft 260lb's. Am I here to be called a wimp @#%!.

To get veiled death threats (You know who you are) (There is light at the end of the the tunnel and it's a train.) and insults for trying to bring forward more knowledge is disgusting and contemptuous. I hope these people find something in the real world that they deserve.

There is another member I have blocked because I found great offence in one of his posts more than any of these previously mentioned events. If you have any empathy you will would understand what you have said to enrage me.

And finally, I was looking on a slingshot web site (no names) and I saw that constrictor knots where being charge for at nearly a $1 each. I found this disgusting. I wonder what influence that has here. Other's sites are big on their fan boys so they can fill their pockets too. They all started here and now they have gold fever. No wonder, maybe new knowledge threatens their revenue stream.

I will repeat it. I hope these people find somewhere else in this world to cure their loneliness and leave places like this for the cultivation of knowledge and excellence.

Salutations Konrad.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Others have left because of this behavior, here is a example.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I guess I'm not smart enough to see the problem, but anyway, I wish you well. I hope you find happiness in your endeavors.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm unsure what the problem is here, but if someone has violated the Forum rules, let a moderator know. We can't possibly read every post, so unless you tell us when you've been attacked, we will most likely never know about it.

As for the example you cited, that ex-member violated the rules on multiple occasions, and got himself banned. Speaking of the rules:

"Links to other slingshot forums is not allowed unless expressly permitted by SlingshotForum.com administration."

and

"Those that were banned were banned for a reason. As such, do not post quotes from them, pictures of them, etc. While they may be let back on the site in the future, during their banishment they are to be considered persona non grata."

I'm removing the link.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah K - drop me a line if there is an issue.

As a compound bow (ex-owner) I find anyone dissing poundages etc,. a bit odd... be fore I got my last compound I had a chat to one of my clients who is a PH in South Africa. Mentioned I was getting a PSE Nova in 60LB and if I could realistically hunt with it. He just laughed... Said that bow would legitimately take down any of the African plains game I'd want it too. And shooting Bowhunter class for a while - I'd rather be pulling a 40lb all day than only get a hour or two with a 80lb one before you're so tired its pointless.

Fact is from a hunting perspective its not all down to draw-weights or arrow speeds (esp with light arrows). There is more too it than that - and buying in to a new/faster/heavier bow is most probably being spoofed by the industry marketing.

Anyway - no fan-boy gushiness (thankfully) though obviously some members are amicable towards certain builders. And information is generally always offered free of charge and in abundance


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been on this forum for eight years and accumulated time longer than that on 3-4 others and I have to say, There are no good trolls anymore.

Where have all of the Tommys and 22LRs gone? We haven't had a good Shockley with his dangerous and ridiculous contraptions since him.

Troll hunting used to be a sport that I miss.

But seriously, I have noted that on forums outside of our sport have an overabundance keyboard kommandos that feel that being a loud mouthed di#k displaying their ignorance with no other intent than to stir sh[t. The slingshot forums are for the greater part, the most civil I have had the pleasure of taking part in. I believe that in the main reason for that is because we do a good job of policing ourselves along with mods that are sharp of eye and quick on the draw. Taking anything on the web too serious will spoil the taste of your beer That aside, we are not used to taking insult without response and the best is outing the KK's blatant ignorance and putting him up for public ridicule. (Another sport I used to enjoy).

I have to admit that on an art site that I was on, I was generous with praise/honest critique for the works presented. However on the general forum I was a notoriously viscous troll that skated on the edge of being banned. But, like Hannibal, I only hunted the free range rude. The very people that you have sited. I went from being incensed by such to smiling in glee that they had put themselves into my crosshairs. :target:

Take your fun where you can find it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been around here a few years . I have no idea what what went down here . Maybe look at things from another perspective like the author of this thread did . I think you may know him well .  https://slingshotforum.com/topic/127452-thank-you-to-slingshotforum/


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

I am a firm believer in what goes around comes around. As thou do on earth thou shall do in heaven. Bird of a feather flock together. Like will be attracted to like.

One's own personal magistrate, to be judging ones self on every thought and deed one does. Only you have to exist with you forever. No one can escape ones self or there own actions.

Thankyou slingshot forum for the great resource you are.

Salutations Konrad.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm going to chime in because I really don't want to do any of my work right now. This thread reminded me of a statement we would make to an individual before the invention of the internet and social media meltdown. That face to face statement was a not so veiled insult as we we call that person an 'armchair quarterback' or a 'poser'. My Pops was an advocate of 'say nothing, listen to everything as the idiots will introduce themselves first'.
This Forum is my only source of online interaction aside from email or a text to let my 14 year old know that it is dinnertime. I appreciate this place very much.
We humans have created this social media monster and it is taking one bite at a time out of humanity. Any responses to my rant can be written on a piece of paper and left on my front door!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

